# Möchte geworben werden



## Sunrika (3. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche jemand der mich wirbt um einige Charaktere hoch zu leveln. 
Jahrelange WoW Erfahrung vorhanden. Suche NUR für Allianz. 
Was ich erwarte:
- Versorgung mit Gold & Taschen 
- Zeit um einige Charaktere hochzuleveln (heißt nicht 24/7 suchten, ich arbeite selber im Schichtdienst von daher bin ich auch eher ein spontaner Spieler) 

Falls ihr Interesse haben solltet Sunrika#2101  oder per PN hier im Forum.
Ich freue mich auf eure Anfragen


----------



## Bobcation (8. April 2015)

Hallo,

hast du schon jemanden gefunden ?


----------



## VodiCat (15. Juni 2015)

Heyho suchst du immer noch ?


----------

